# Quick homework assignment



## 412 Burgh (Feb 15, 2013)

Thought I'd share. Not perfect but the picture we "had" to trace from the professor wasn't the best quality. Face palm.




MAC FTW!


----------



## ATVrider43 (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't get it? lol


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 15, 2013)

It's a vector image... It's suppose to look cartoonish. I drew it in illustrator.


----------



## ATVrider43 (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh I see now! lol, sorry wasn't sure what you meant


----------



## 412 Burgh (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah lol it's okay! i didn't really explain it and I guess it does look normal! but this was me tracing an image of an iMac in Illustrator!


----------



## ATVrider43 (Feb 15, 2013)

That's crazy...free hand on a mac! lol  Awesome job...hey if I thought it looked like a real advertised photo then you must be doing something right 




^and your cute so it helps


----------



## texkam (Mar 3, 2013)

Just an FYI, your corner radii are rough and off. The Apple logo should be skewed to the proper perspective. You have rendered the base so that it appears bent up on the left side and it's thickness is inconsistent. The gradient falloff on the front plane is too severe and having a highlight on an underneath edge doesn't make sense. Regardless of the quality of the reference pic, these are things that should be understood and rendered correctly. Keep trying.


----------

